
Why America needs to bring AI into the upcoming hyperwar to win - kjhughes
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/07/12/why-america-needs-to-bring-ai-into-the-upcoming-hyperwar-to-win.html
======
7thaccount
I wonder how the military will train models?

~~~
catsdanxe
In simulation using classified sensor/platform models

